# Excessive Lounging?



## angelique510 (Sep 28, 2011)

I have a little female rat. She is seven or eight weeks old and I have had her for three weeks. She's acting weird (I think) and lounging is the only way I can describe it. I am wondering if she is sick because colds are going around now. 

She acts perfectly fine when I bring her out to play - running around and curious about everything. If something startles her, she will run to me and climb up on my shoulder or into my shirt. She is eating and drinking and going potty. She seems happy and energetic and has doubled in size since I brought her home.

In her cage, she spends a lot of time just kind of laying around, and laying in weird positions. She doesn't sleep curled up in a ball like I believe rodents ought. She'll just plop down wherever she is and take a nap - like a housecat or dog. She was sleeping in her cube with her head draped out of the hole. It looked very uncomfortable. She came out of her cube and stretched - and laid down mid stretch! Now, I have done that. I'm sure we all have. But is this normal for a rat? Is she just very happy and relaxed? Might she have a cold or the ratty version of chronic fatigue syndrome? 

I have had several mice and dwarf hamsters over the years. I had a rat when I was a kid - about 30 years ago. So I don't know what normal rat behavior is. 

Thanks for any help.

~A


----------



## Demonardae (Apr 10, 2011)

Does she have a buddy? She might simply be bored and depressed without a little friend to keep her company. Does she have toys in her cage to mess with? Try switching things around every now and then for a little variety. Or she could just be a lazy rat. When my girls truly sleep they ball up, however naps can happen however and whenever.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

angelique510 said:


> I have a little female rat. She is seven or eight weeks old and I have had her for three weeks. She's acting weird (I think) and lounging is the only way I can describe it. I am wondering if she is sick because colds are going around now.
> 
> She acts perfectly fine when I bring her out to play - running around and curious about everything. If something startles her, she will run to me and climb up on my shoulder or into my shirt. She is eating and drinking and going potty. She seems happy and energetic and has doubled in size since I brought her home.
> 
> ...


She definitely sounds like she needs a friend and she's a perfect age for it as well  She also sounds very comfortable...rats will headsleeo, and curl up, but others will sprawl, sleep on their back, and do all sorts of weird things. Her energy levels sound good, and as long as you don't have any worries over her health like excess porphryin (red discharge) around eyes/nose, breathing sounds, lethargy, puffed up fur, etc, then I wouldn't worry.  But a friend is a must for your sweet girl. 

Btw rats do not get colds, if they get sick, they will need a vet who treats rats to get antibiotics from.


----------



## angelique510 (Sep 28, 2011)

Mels has a friend now. Pheobe came home yesterday. They are getting to know each other on the sofa before sharing a cage.






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZaXl-W0zhY


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I take it Mels was the wee one? She looks so happy now  Good job!!


----------



## angelique510 (Sep 28, 2011)

Mels (short for Melody Pond) is the siamese rat. She was all beige when I got her. And she is growing long guard hairs. Here is is video from last month. http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?45895-Mels-New-Cage&p=391481#post391481 I made it to show a couple of friends my sewing project. Pheobe is the little gray one. She is the softest thing. He fur feels like cotton or moleskin. 

I am very pleased at how easily Mels and Pheobe adjusted to each other. The lady at the pet store made a point to warn me that they might fight to the death . I tried introducing a pair of drawrf hamsters which resulted in much violence and the need to buy a separate cage. Rats are so much better than other rodents.

~A


----------



## angelique510 (Sep 28, 2011)

lilspaz68 said:


> I take it Mels was the wee one? She looks so happy now  Good job!!


Mels (short for Melody Pond) is the bigger siamese rat. Pheobe is the little gray one. After a couple of little spats, all is well. I have seen them grooming each other and are napping together.


----------



## ariananugnet (Oct 18, 2011)

Good  all rats need friends!!! Mr Peterson and Mr Rogers will be getting another brother soon i hope, i have contacted our humane society and a breeder about it  the more the merrier!


----------



## Susinko (Apr 29, 2008)

Thank you so much for getting her a friend. Rats are so much happier when they aren't alone. Those two rats are so cute! I just wanna cuddle them and give them kisses!


----------

